# DIY enclosure



## Umbral (Jul 17, 2012)

I got the TV unit on eBay for $1 and using techniques I picked up from the DIY section of APS turned it into what you see now.
Not the world’s best photo and I am in no way a great person with DIY things but Im rather happy with the result. Glass cost $20 from the local tip shop. If you have ever wondered if you could make an enclosure, give it a go! It’s not that expensive and is very rewarding.
The right hand side has a ruined temple look (can’t be seen in this photo but i still need to fit doors and put heating thermo etc in. Ill update once it’s done.
Cheers,
Timm


----------



## NATHAN93 (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks great mate well done.
only thing i would be careful with the rocks ontop of each other in the bottom enclosure incase they fall.
nice work though


----------



## Umbral (Jul 17, 2012)

They are glued in place with a spacer to give my Gillens a warm hide spot  Thanks for the response


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah mate, looks incredible. Can't complain!


----------



## Umbral (Jul 17, 2012)

I have converted/built all my enclosures bar one and for a little more time the fake rock is really worth it. It might be due to the new and interesting environment but the monitors are really loving running everywhere and exploring, in turn making it more interesting all round for all involved.
I was scared to try making it at first but I really like it and encourage everyone to give it a go.
You have to love APS for info and all the advice, I know I have learnt a lot on here.


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks fantastic! Great job.


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't usually comment on DIY enclosures, but this has come up really nice Umbral.

I especially like the backgrounds. Did you make them yourself?


----------



## Umbral (Jul 17, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> I don't usually comment on DIY enclosures, but this has come up really nice Umbral.
> 
> I especially like the backgrounds. Did you make them yourself?


Yes I did, thank you. I followed advice from the DIY section of APS and although it isn't as good as some on there I am happy with the result none the less.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Jul 19, 2012)

I like the way you've mounted the spot lights, gives it a great effect. What sort of globe did you use?


----------



## Umbral (Jul 19, 2012)

They are GU10 globes, they are cheap, look good and more importantly if positioned well give the high temps monitors need for their basking spot.


----------



## Goth-Girl (Jul 19, 2012)

Really great work..Good on ya!!


----------



## eddie123 (Jul 19, 2012)

awesome work mate!


----------



## shadowpuppet (Jul 20, 2012)

I was planning on using expnda foam for my new enclosure but heard it can be a nightmare and isnt as good (strong) as poly-foam, how is the foam standing up to their claws?


Enclosure looks great by the way


----------



## Jande (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## Umbral (Jul 20, 2012)

shadowpuppet said:


> I was planning on using expnda foam for my new enclosure but heard it can be a nightmare and isnt as good (strong) as poly-foam, how is the foam standing up to their claws?
> 
> 
> Enclosure looks great by the way


I put three layers of grout on and thus far It’s holding up really well. That said I've only had critters in there for the last week as I needed to check temps etc. before putting anything in. As I only have Gillens in the bottom and girlfriends pygmy beardies in the top I can’t see them getting through three layers.

I did make a mistake when I was doing a test run and making a hide and put the first layer of grout on before the expana foam had time to properly cure, this caused the grout to crack. Just something to keep in mind if you give it a go.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 20, 2012)

what a bargain!!!

question regarding the lights, are the fittings from bunnings or a lighting shop?

id never thought to use wall mountable ones,....looks great!!


----------



## Umbral (Jul 20, 2012)

The top enclosure has a fitting from Bunning’s ( I think it was $15 with the globe) that was left over from a prior build. The bottom enclosures have fittings from Leah and Smith as my local Bunning’s didn’t have and suitable, they were more expensive at $35 each. If I had the option I'd go to Bunning’s.
Just to give you an idea on globe prices for those of you interested, I bought a pack of 10 from Bunning’s for $10. Keep in mind though that these aren’t heating the whole enclosure, just getting the right basking spot temps.
I’m glad so many people like it and that for once I can give some advice after learning so much from APS.


----------



## mrfluffy (Jul 23, 2012)

well done, and what colour light bulb did you use ?


----------



## Umbral (Jul 23, 2012)

They are just the normal clear bulbs, they are the same as the globes used in ceiling mounted downlighting.


----------

